# Red itchy rash in 2WW - please help!



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I am currently on my 2WW after my FET 6 days ago (2x2day embies) I did not do any injections but I am taking 3Xeostrogen tablets and 4xprogesterone tablets a day. Have been taking the eostrogen since day1 of my cycle (Feb 3rd) Anyway - my question is this: I suffer with mild patches of eczema on my hands which really flared up during my pregnancy but nowhere else on my body. However, in the past 2 days I have a red, itchy rash on my arms and round the edges of the tops of my armpits - ie where the straps of a vest would be. It is like a big flare up of eczema but I have never had it here before. I am wondering, could this be caused by the hormones I am taking (in which case will it stop if I get BFN?) and also is it safe to use the steroid cream I use for my hands?? There is a tiny chance I might get my BFP (v doubtful) so I dont want to do anything to put this at risk? I would really appreciate any help/advice,
Thank you,
Catie


----------



## Evie2013 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi CatieS,

Your probably right about the hormones causing your flare up, I read it's common to get skin changes resulting from changes in your hormones, acne, dry skin ect. Just think what happens before AF normally I break out! 

So as long as you have ruled out other causes, like changed deodorant or washing powder ect, then I wouldn't worry. I would just use a moisturiser on it like E45 or aqueous cream. If it doesn't improve, see your GP, steroid cream is prob okay as many ladies take steroids in pregnancy and when ttc. 

Hope this helps x

Evie


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Catie,

I also found my skin broke out really bad on 2ww, my hands were horrendous and it appeared on my legs for the first time.  I went to GP as was like you and worried about using my usual steriod creams but he advised that they are prefectly safe to use as they are only absorbed into the first layers of the skin not into the blood stream therefore will not have any impact on baby.  I was given Dubrobase moisturiser to use and a hydrocortisone cream to try as my usual stuff wasn't shifting it.


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance girls, good to know I can still use my usual cream, its a big relief! Thanks again x


----------

